
Things you can do with a browser in 2020 - therealmarv
https://github.com/luruke/browser-2020
======
ArtWomb
Great list! Maybe time to add WebGPU ;)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22020511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22020511)

